# Sending Demand Draft to Dell



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi i have ordered a Dell Inspiron 1520 recently. The salesperson asked me to send a demand draft. Now i don't know where to send the draft. He gave me the following address. 
*
* *Attention:  XXXXX (*Name of the salesperson*)* 
*Inside Sales Account Manager*
*Dell India Pvt Ltd* 
Divyashree Greens, Ground Floor
# 12/1, 12/1A, 13/1A, Challaghatta Village,
Varthur Hobli, Airport Inner Ring Road,
Bangalore – 560071. Karnataka. INDIA

*Demand Draft/*AT PAR Cheque  In favor of* “Dell India Pvt Ltd.”* payable at Bangalore and courier it at above mentioned address.


He told me to write quotation number behind the DD and he also told me to send a declaration letter along with the  DD.


*My Question is where do i send the draft and how do i send it? Should i draw it in the favor of "Dell India Pvt Ltd." or the address mentioned above (Including the name of the salesperson). Anybody who has bought a dell laptop please help me. What did you guys write?*


 
*
*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ the draft should be in favour of "Dell India Pvt Ltd.", then send both draft and declaration letter to this  address :
Dell India Pvt Ltd
Divyashree Greens, Ground Floor
Varthur Hobli, Airport Inner Ring Road,
Bangalore – 560071
 INDIA


----------



## hariharan (Dec 17, 2007)

DELL INDIA PRIVATE LIMITED
DIVYASREE GREENS,
GROUND FLOOR
#12/1,HSB CHALLAGHATTA VILLAGE
VARTHUR HOBLI,
BANGALORE SOUTH
BANGALORE- 560071


Get the DD in the name of "DELL India Pvt Ltd" Payable at Bangalore. 

Also along with the DD write ur Order No and Quotation number ur name and other details and pin it up with the DD b4 u send it across...


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

*[FONT=&quot]Dell India Private Limited [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Divyashree Greens, Ground Floor, [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]#12/1, 12/2A, 13/1A, Challaghatta Village,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Varthur Hobli, Airport Inner Ring Road,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Bangalore[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] South, Bangalore - 560071,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Karnataka[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], India[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 27, 2007)

Where are you located? They send someone (Citibank guys probably) to pickup the DD at most locations. 

In my case, before handing them the DD (via pickup), I send a fax to the sales rep. of the DD with quotation to avoid delays in getting my laptop. My order was confirmed the day I send them the fax. This was a good six months ago, so I don't know what procedure they are following now.

Hope this helped. Ask them for pickup if you are afraid of sending them the DD via courier services.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

i am from Patiala, Punjab. They don't offer these services here. Thanks for informing me about that, i didn't knew about this thing. Ab main phir uska dimag khaoonga.


----------

